# Beahes between 8 Mile Rd & Surfside?



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

The last time I was down in the surf (5 June) the stretch between access #6 and #4 (Freeport, I think?) were full of washed-up debris and washed-out sand, making for pretty slow driving. For those who have been, recently, how is it looking? My Father-in-Law hasn't been fishing in 20+ years, and finally expressed interest in going to the surf with me. Saturday (25 June) will be the day, and I want to do my best to make sure he has a good time.


----------



## JDuncan (Sep 21, 2012)

On Surfside keep on going to access road #1. The closer you get to the jetties the better the water gets. The jetties are kickin out the river flow but it seems to make it back to the beach between access #3 and #5, this past weekend anyway. Good luck!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I was down friday, the beach is back again, but the debris hasn't gone away. Lots of trees/sticks/**** all over the beach, but at least there's more than 15 feet of beach available now. Still a lot of spots where water was running down the beach and created washouts (trenches) that you need to watch for.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

One of my FiL's big concerns was the reporting of increased bacterium in the water, so we went where the reports showed no elevations - between #4 and #5. The water was pretty clear, despite being off color. The green water was way off in the distance. Wave crests were not that high, but the current was Ripping up the beach, so I wasn't about to suggest standing on the bars. We had to use 1oz spider weights just to keep the lines in one place.
The day wasn't about finding trout, hunting slicks, or chasing birds. Just finding some cooperative whiting to reel in was great. He had a blast, and says he'd like to do it again in a future visit. That I brought home a few fish for tacos and/or bait for an upcoming red snapper trip is icing on the cake. 10 whiting total, three hardheads, and two crabs that offered themselves as bait for the long rods.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

JDuncan said:


> On Surfside keep on going to access road #1. The closer you get to the jetties the better the water gets. The jetties are kickin out the river flow but it seems to make it back to the beach between access #3 and #5, this past weekend anyway. Good luck!


True dat!


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

nice report. It's always nice when you can get along with the F-I-L


----------

